# Putting VSL legato behind a keyswitch



## janila (May 3, 2008)

Is there a way to put VSL legato patches for K2 behind a keyswitch? The VSL legato uses a whole bunch of basic keyswitches so that doesn't work. Is there a script I could use or something?


----------



## synergy543 (May 3, 2008)

Have you tried bank switching? It should work.


----------



## kotori (May 3, 2008)

You can use my Midi Filter script to switch between using instruments using keyswitches or MIDI CC.
It works like this: you load the same script on multiple instruments that you set to the same MIDI channel. By setting up conditions you can then get the scripts to filter out midi notes in such a way that each note only reaches one instrument at a time.

In some cases it's preferable to load the MIDI Filter script in the first script slot (eg. so that it can filter out notes before they reach the VSL legato script). If you want to do this you can move the VSL legato script by saving it as a script preset, unloading it, and then loading the saved file in another slot instead.


----------



## janila (May 4, 2008)

Thanks guys!



synergy543 @ Sun May 04 said:


> Have you tried bank switching? It should work.


My keyboard doesn't have a number pad or anything else I could use for hands on control and I'd rather have that rather than copying and editing MIDI events.



kotori @ Sun May 04 said:


> You can use my Midi Filter script to switch between using instruments using keyswitches or MIDI CC.
> It works like this: you load the same script on multiple instruments that you set to the same MIDI channel. By setting up conditions you can then get the scripts to filter out midi notes in such a way that each note only reaches one instrument at a time.


OK, I'll try this as soon as I can. Thanks!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 23, 2008)

Wow, i must say... i have been trying out that script, and its incredibly usefull, im very inpressed with all its possiblities!
In fact, its almost perfect, there just a few small things one cannot do with it...

I wanted to ask a few things if possible, in releation to this script.?

About the repetition function...

So is it possible to set the a keyrange with that function, so that one can filter out the keyswithces of a repetition program to not recieve repetition commands from your script?
... becouse the repetition function also makes the keyswithces repeat ...making the use of keyswithced repetition programs impossible with that function., when you realy just want the notes that contain sounds to repeat, not the keyswithces?
I guess now i only works with stuff that is RR, Right?

Also...how do you get the Toggle mode to work?

And, is there any way to jump back into legato coming from repetition mode, but straight into a legato note again, not the initial starting note of the legato sound? 
Im finding no way to do this yet...it would be incredibly usefull .

And one last thing...i dont fully understand the Articulation keyswithc function...?

oh, anyway...ALOT of questions lol, id very much appriciate it if you had the time to give a brief answer, this is realy a very powerfull script!!!


----------



## kotori (May 23, 2008)

Hi Pzy-Clone,

"So is it possible to set the a keyrange with that function, so that one can filter out the keyswithces of a repetition program to not recieve repetition commands from your script?
... becouse the repetition function also makes the keyswithces repeat"

I uploaded a new version. Please try to combine a key range condition with the repetition condition. I haven't had the time to try it myself yet, but I think it should work.

/Nils


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 23, 2008)

Wow, man...thats fast.
I think you might possibly be the most helpfull and freindly person in the known universe :D

yeah, im in the middle of a 900 GB soundlib backup, but as soon as its done, im off to my studio to check it out ASAP!

very good, very much apriciated indeed!!!
this script..is basicaly genius imo, now you can combine any repetion, legato and whatnot seamlesly together without any sort of hassle.

me likey bigtime :D


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 26, 2008)

cool, indeed it does work.
Although setting keyranges in context with scripted instruments gets a bit hazy..., it fundamentaly works yeah.

thanx again.


----------



## Bluedive (Mar 30, 2016)

Did anyone here try 3R Audio Vienna Pefrofmace tools script? They claim that it works like the original performance tool by vsl!
http://www.3raudio.com/vsl.html


----------

